# Please post 2011 Starwood Maintenance fees in this thread



## DeniseM (Oct 11, 2010)

Maintenance fee bills will probably start going out in a couple of weeks, so I am starting our annual thread.  

Please post the breakdown of all fees - not just the total.

THANKS!  

SAMPLE from last year:

Vistana Resort - Lakes

Dedicated 2 Bdm.

Operating Assessment - $656.38
Replacement Reserve - $125.43
Estimated Real Estate Tax - $141.56
SVN Fee - $0.00 *
ARDA Contribution - $0.00 **

TOTAL - $923.27​


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 12, 2010)

(Without SVN fee or ARDA)

*Lakeside Terrace*
2 Bdm. - $897.66

*Sheraton Broadway Plantation*
Original Phase
SBP Phase One:
Deluxe 1-Bdm. $428.26
1-Bdm. $547.98
Premium 1-Bdm. $779.61
2 Bdm. - $965.28
2 Bdm. L/O - $1,207.87
Palmetto
EOY Dedicated 2 Bedroom - $337.36
2 bedroom - $634

*Sheraton Desert Oasis*
EOY Lg. 1 Bdm. - $332.27
EOY 2 Bdm. L/O - $474.20
Sm. 1 Bdm. - $529.91
Lg. 1  Bdm. - $624.54
2 Bdm. L/O - $908.41 

*Sheraton Mountain Vista*
2 Bdm. L/O - $1,133.98
EOY 2 Bdm. L/O- $595.51

*Sheraton Steamboat Resort*
2 Bdm. EOY - $591.65

*Sheraton Vistana Resort*
Cascades - Sm. 1 Bdm. - $381.37
Cascades - 2 Bdm. - $758.50
Cascades - 2 Bdm. L/O - $970.41
Courts 2 BR Townhouse - $899.50
Falls - 2 Bdm. - $718.10
Fountains - 2 Bdm. - $773.66
Fountains II - 2 Bdm. - $789.16
Lakes - 2 Bdm. - $843.21
Lakes - 2 Bdm. L/O - $980.04 
Springs 2 Bdm. - $754.16

*Sheraton Vistana Villages*
Bella - 2Bdm. EOY - $510.50
Bella - 2 Bdm. - $1,021
Key West - 2 Bdm. - $1276.19
Key West - 3BR L/O - $1,693.50

*Westin Desert Willows*
2 Bdm. L/O EOY - $720.89

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas (South)*
2 Bdm. L/O Dlx (Large) - $ 2,825.97
2 Bdm. L/O - $2,050.86

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North*
2 Bdm. L/O EOY $1,177.22
2 Bdm. L/O Ocean Front - $2314.43

*Westin Kierland Villas*
EOY Lg. 1 Bdm. - $391.73
EOY 2 Bdm. L/O - $622.03
Lg. 1 Bdm. - $743.46
2 Bdm. L/O - $1,216.08

*Westin Lagunamar*
2 Bdm. L/O - $1244.05
EOY 2 Bdm. L/O - $622.02

*Westin Mission Hills*
2 Bdm. L/O Annual - $1,479.83 (without taxes)

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas*
2 Bdm. EOY - $1148.47
2 Bdm. - $2,356.93

*Westin St. John*
Hillside - 2Bd TH - 2011 MF/RR:
-MF = $1892.76
-RR = $782.68 (last part of 3-year additional RR... maybe...)
-Total = $2675.44

Hillside - 3 bdrm pool villa
-Operating Assessment $2271.35
-Replacement Reserve $939.23 (year 3 - final year?)
-Total = $3,210.58

EOY Standard Bay View 2-BR - $788.73
EOY Pool Villa - $1,638.29


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 13, 2010)

Please start another thread if you want to debate the WSJ fees.  Off-topic posts in this thread make it difficult for people who just want info. about the maintenance fees.

Future off-topic posts will be deleted for continuity.


----------



## TheUnitrep (Oct 26, 2010)

*Sheraton Mountain Vista (2 Bdrm)*

We received the 2011 MF bill for our SMV 2 Bedroom Lockoff today:

Prior Year Tax Credit --                ($12.19)
Vacation Ownership Assessment -- $835.43
Condo Common Assessment --       $281.53
Estimated Real Estate Tax --         $ 29.21
SVN Membership Fee --                
ARDA PAC Contribution --     

Total -- $1133.98 ($1257.98 w/SVN Fee & ARDA Contribution)


We own EOY, so our MFs are:

Prior Year Tax Credit --                ($12.19)
Vacation Ownership Assessment -- $417.72
Condo Common Assessment --       $160.77*
Estimated Real Estate Tax --         $ 29.21
SVN Membership Fee --                
ARDA PAC Contribution --     

Total -- $595.51 ($719.51 w/ SVN Fee & ARDA Contribution)

*EOY owners pay an extra $20 in Condo Common Assessment

This was a 2.8 percent DECREASE from 2010 MF for our SVN week!!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks, Jerry!  You win an un-prize for the first MF bill!  


_Folks - please just post confirmed maintenance fees, instead of the proposed ones you may find on mystarcentral or get in the mail.  I'm only going to post confirmed fees in the sorted list._


----------



## BluEyezNSC (Oct 27, 2010)

*Sheraton Steamboat Resort - 2 bedroom EOY*

I own EOY at Sheraton Steamboat Resort and this year's bill states:

2011 Vacation Ownership Assessment -- *$421.50*
2011 Condo Common Assessment --       *$136.94*
2011 Estimated Real Estate Tax --         *$ 33.21*
SVN Membership Fee --                        $119.00
ARDA PAC Contribution --                     $   5.00

Total --                                            $715.65 (*or $591.65 w/out SVN Fee & ARDA Contribution*)

This is around a 17% percent DECREASE from last year - woohoo! :whoopie:


----------



## pathways25 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas*

Current Year Charges

Maintenance Fee(s) 		  $ 2,256.93
Tax - If Applicable 		  $ 0.00
Membership Fee - If Applicable 		  $ 123.96
Other* 		  $ 100.00
Interest 		  $ 0.00
Late Fees 		  $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** 		  $ 5.00

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges 		  $ 2,485.89
Less Payments*** 		  $ 0.00

Total Due 		  $ 2,485.89


Net of SVN and ARDA is $2,356.93, an increase of $101.56 (4.5%).


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 28, 2010)

pathways25 said:


> Current Year Charges
> 
> Maintenance Fee(s) 		  $ 2,256.93
> Tax - If Applicable 		  $ 0.00
> ...



We own an EOY WPORV - our base MFs (w/o SVN, Resort Fee, and ARDA) went from $1097.68 (2010) to $1148.47 - which is a 4.63% increase.  There is a $30 (iirc) admin charge for owning an EOY included here.

Including SVN, ARDA and other fees can complicate the year-to-year %increase since they alter the calculation, and not similar for all Owners.


----------



## calche (Oct 29, 2010)

*2011 Princeville*

Princeville Ocean Resort

2 Bedroom, EY

2011 Vacation Ownership Assessment - $2023.42
2011 Amenities Access Fee - $100.00
2011 SVN Membership Fee - $34.38
2011 Replacement Reserve - $233.51
2011 ARDA-ROC PAC Contribution - $5.00 (voluntary)

TOTAL - $2396.31 (inc ARDA & SVN)

The accompanying letter states, "We (SVO Mgmt) are pleased to share that your Association's total budget for 2011 reflects an increase of only 4.7%."


----------



## chibuilder (Nov 6, 2010)

*Lakeside Terrace*  (in Vail Valley near Beaver Creek)
2br villa
2011 Operating Assessment:  $698.19
2011 Replacement Reserve:   $199.47
OPTIONAL ARDA-ROC PAC Contribution: $5.00
*
Total (less the optional political action contribution):  $897.66*
This is for a fixed week.  I presume it is the same for floating weeks.  Most Lakeside Terrace weeks are floating.


----------



## AlaTex (Nov 10, 2010)

*2011 Svv-kw*

Sheraton Vistana Villages - Key West

    Annual 2 BdRm lock-off.

    Operating Assessment -       $934.42
    Replacement Reserve -          212.93
    Estimated Real Estate Tax -   127.85
    SVN Fee -                            33.00 (additional week)
    ARDA Contribution -                 5.00 

    TOTAL -                          $1,280.20

    Minus  approx                     ($184.00)  Prior year balance and tax credit
__________________


----------



## mitchandjeanette (Nov 10, 2010)

*SVV Bella 2 bedroom EOY*

Current Year Charges  
Maintenance Fee(s)               $ 456.01  
Tax - If Applicable                   $ 54.49  
Membership Fee - If Applicable   $ 33.00   
Other*                                   $ 0.00  
Interest                                   $ 0.00  
Late Fees                               $ 0.00  
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**         $ 5.00  
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges             $ 548.50

2009 - $470.00
2010 - $630.00


----------



## K&PFitz (Nov 10, 2010)

SVV Bella 2 bedroom from MyStarCentral:

 Due Date 		   01/06/2011
  Prior Balance Due
View Prior Year Balance Detail 		  $ 0.00
  Current Year Charges
Maintenance Fee(s) 		  $ 912.02
Tax - If Applicable 		  $ 108.98
Membership Fee - If Applicable 		  $ 119.00
Other* 		  $ 0.00
Interest 		  $ 0.00
Late Fees 		  $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** 		  $ 5.00
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges 		  $ 1,145.00
Less Payments*** 		  $ 23.95
Total Due 		  $ 1,121.05
Projected Fees for Next Year 		  $ 1,140.00 

Last year was $1,308.11


----------



## RLOGO (Nov 11, 2010)

*SVV Bella 2 BR LO EY PLATINUM  2011 MF's*

SVV Bella 2 BR LO EY PLATINUM 

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 1,181.66  
Tax - If Applicable    $ 128.94  
Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 119.00  
Other*    $ 0.00  
Interest    $ 0.00  
Late Fees    $ 0.00  
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 5.00  
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 1,434.60 

Last years total fees was $ 1647;  therefore it is 12.9 % less this year


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 11, 2010)

Folks - "Projected fees" are not final numbers - please wait until you have the actual 2011 figures to post them. - thanks!


----------



## nodge (Nov 11, 2010)

*2011 Sheraton Desert Oasis 2 BR L/O:  $908.41*

Sheraton Desert Oasis ("SDO") 2011 Maint Fees (Less SVN and ARDA fees) for an annual 2 bedroom L/O are:

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 908.41  
Tax - If Applicable      $ 0.00  
Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 0.00  
Other*    $ 0.00  
 ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 0.00  

2011 Total Charges    $ 908.41  

This is an increase of $19.33 (2.17%) over last year, and the fee is due on January 5, 2011.

-nodge

(This info is available on MSC as of today).


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 11, 2010)

just in time for the Early Bird MF contest... lol

here they come... 

{and yes DM - feel free to delete this...}


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 11, 2010)

*SDO EOY Lg. 1 bdm.*

Due Date  	 	    01/05/2011
Maintenance Fee(s) 		  $ 332.27
Tax - If Applicable 		  $ 0.00
Membership Fee - If Applicable 		  $ 0.00
Other* 		  $ 0.00
Interest 		  $ 0.00
Late Fees 		  $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** 		  $ 5.00
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges 		  $ 337.27
Less Payments*** 		  $ 0.00
Total Due 		  $ 337.27


----------



## grgs (Nov 11, 2010)

*SDO EY Large 1 Bedroom*

Maintenance Fee(s) $ 624.54
Tax - If Applicable   $ 0.00
Membership Fee - If Applicable  $ 0.00
Other* 		  $ 0.00
Interest 		  $ 0.00
Late Fees 		  $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** $ 0.00 _(removed since I don't pay this)_
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges  *$ 624.54*

(2010 mf was $611.25; so a 2.17% increase)


----------



## grgs (Nov 11, 2010)

*SDO EY Small 1 Bedroom*

Maintenance Fee(s) $ 529.91
Tax - If Applicable   $ 0.00
Membership Fee - If Applicable $ 0.00
Other* 		  $ 0.00
Interest 		  $ 0.00
Late Fees 		  $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** $ 0.00 _(removed since I don't pay this)_
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges *$ 529.91*

(2010 mf was $518.63; so a 2.17% increase)


----------



## stive1 (Nov 11, 2010)

*SDO EOY 2 Bedroom.*

Current Year Charges 

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 474.20  

Tax - If Applicable    $ 0.00  

Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 0.00  

Other*    $ 0.00  

Interest    $ 0.00  

Late Fees    $ 0.00  

ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 5.00  

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 479.20  
Less Payments***    $ 0.00  

Total Due    $ 479.20  

This is an increase of $10 from last year.


----------



## cdn_traveler (Nov 11, 2010)

*Sheraton Broadway Plantation*

Every year 2 bedroom SBP in the old phase:

Maintenance Fee(s)  	 	  $ 965.28
Tax - If Applicable 		  $ 0.00
Membership Fee - If Applicable 		  $ 0.00
Other* 		  $ 0.00
Interest 		  $ 0.00
Late Fees 		  $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** 		  $ 0.00
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges 		  $ 965.28
Less Payments*** 		  $ 881.62

Increase of $83.66 or 9.49%   .

I had to pay the maintenance fees earlier in the year to have it deposited in II.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 11, 2010)

*Sheraton Broadway Plantation- Palmetto*

Sheraton Broadway Plantation- Palmetto
2 bedroom

Current Year Charges 
Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 674.73  
Tax - If Applicable    $ 0.00   
Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 0.00   
Other*    $ 0.00  
Interest    $ 0.00  
Late Fees    $ 0.00  
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 5.00  
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 679.73  
Less Payments***    $ 0.00  
Total Due    $ 679.73 - arda cont.=  *$674.73* 


They must be building the refurbishing fee into the Original phase because I own at both (EOY in phase I) and the (EY) Palmetto phase is slightly bigger and the MF are almost $300 less- $674.73 vs $965.28
or it coul be the subsidy paid by Starwood because they are still in active sales.  Either way the MF at SBP Palmetto are so much more reasonable.


----------



## TDS (Nov 11, 2010)

*SVV Key West 3BR L/O EY*

SVV Key West 3BR L/O EY

Operating Assessment: $1279.02
Replacement Reserve $291.17 
Estimated Real Estate Tax:  178.82
Prior Year Tax Credit:  ($55.51)
Current Year Charges $1693.50 (not including ARDA and SVN Membership)

Total for 2010 Use Year $1942; approximately an 11% reduction in 2011


----------



## lily28 (Nov 11, 2010)

sheraton broadway plantation 1 bedroom (mid size)

 Current Year Charges 

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 547.98  
 Tax - If Applicable    $ 0.00  
 Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 0.00  
 Other*    $ 0.00  
 Interest    $ 0.00  
 Late Fees    $ 0.00  
 ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 5.00  
 Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 552.98  
Less Payments***    $ 500.48  ----2010 fee

an increase of $47.50, almost 10%


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 11, 2010)

The 2 bed lockouts at SBP:

Current Year Charges 

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 1,207.87  

Tax - If Applicable    $ 0.00  

Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 0.00  

Other*    $ 0.00  

Interest    $ 0.00  

Late Fees    $ 0.00  

ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 5.00  

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 1,212.87  
Less Payments***    $ 0.00  

$109.87 over last year, which was $1,103.


----------



## jeff01 (Nov 12, 2010)

Sheraton Broadway Plantation – Palmetto Phase

EOY Dedicated 2 Bedroom

2011 Operating Assessment - $276.72
2011 Replacement Reserve - $60.64
2011 TOTAL - $337.36

The accompanying letter states it was a 4.8% Decrease from the prior year.


----------



## jeff01 (Nov 13, 2010)

Sheraton Vistana Villages - Key West

Dedicated 2 Bedroom

Prior Year(s) Tax Credit - ($32.27)
2011 Operating Assessment - $708.53
2011 Replacement Reserve - $161.35
2011 Estimated Real Estate Tax - $100.57

2011 TOTAL w/ Prior Year Tax Credit - $938.18
*2011 TOTAL w/o Prior Year Tax Credit - $970.45*

The accompanying letter states it was a 4.0% Decrease from the prior year.


----------



## woodyd70 (Nov 15, 2010)

*Bella 2br Platinum MF 2011*

$1,116 and a little change for SVV Bella 2br platinum for 2011, includes mf, taxes, and new svn of $119.  Gold season is a few bucks less.  Big decrease from 2010's $1306.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 15, 2010)

*SVR - Falls Dedicated 2 bdm.*

SVR - Falls Dedicated 2 bdm.

2011 Operating Assessment - $574.59
2011 Replacement Reserve - $86.55
2011 Estimated Real Estate Tax - $56.96

Total - $718.10

Increase - $3.60


----------



## mariawolf (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't understand why the Harborside fees haven't been sent/updated. Their annual meeting was earlier this year--in September I think--last year it was much later--early December is my recollection and fees due in January==which was much earlier as they used to be due in February.
It seemed last year it was due earlier to try and catch those who weren't paying and still using their weeks at the beginning of the year. So I don't get why they aren't out yet.
Just checked Star Central and still not posted.


----------



## cdn_traveler (Nov 17, 2010)

*SVR - Fountains I - 2 Bedroom*

Current Year Charges
Maintenance Fee(s) 		  $ 696.13
Tax - If Applicable 		  $ 77.53
Membership Fee - If Applicable 		  $ 0.00
Other* 		  $ 0.00
Interest 		  $ 0.00
Late Fees 		  $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** 		  $ 0.00
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges 		  $ 773.66
Less Payments*** 		  $ 0.00
Total Due 		  $ 773.66

This is a decrease of $28.03 from last year.


----------



## stive1 (Nov 17, 2010)

*Annual Vistana Resorts Small One Bedroom*

Current Year Charges Cascades Section

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 318.70  
 Tax - If Applicable    $ 62.67  
 Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 0.00  
 Other*    $ 0.00  
 Interest    $ 0.00  
 Late Fees    $ 0.00  
 ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 0.00  
 Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 381.37  
Less Payments***    $ 0.00  
 Total Due    $ 381.37  

Last years MF without any special assesment was around $420.  Wow nice drop in fees.  Appears that the tax is around $30 or so lower.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 17, 2010)

> Annual Vistana Resorts Small One Bedroom



Which phase?  Thanks!


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 17, 2010)

*SVR Cascades 2BR LO Annual*

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 859.71  
Tax - If Applicable    $ 110.70  
Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 0.00  
Other*    $ 0.00  
Interest    $ 0.00  
Late Fees    $ 0.00  
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 0.00  
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 970.41  
Less Payments***    $ 0.00  

Total Due    $ 970.41


----------



## grgs (Nov 17, 2010)

*SVR Cascades Dedicated 2 Bedroom*

Current Year Charges
Maintenance Fee(s) 		  $ 662.15
Tax - If Applicable 		  $ 96.35
Membership Fee - If Applicable 		  $ 0.00
Other* 		  $ 0.00
Interest 		  $ 0.00
Late Fees 		  $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** 		  $ 0.00 (removed since I don't pay this)
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges 		  *$ 758.50 *

Last year's total was $830.06 ($691.23 mf + $138.23 tax), so a reduction of 8.6%!  This year's total is even lower than 2009, which was $768.36 ($667.38 MF + $100.98 tax).


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 18, 2010)

FYI
MSC has changed the 'Pay Maintenance Fees' link to 1) 'View Maintenance Fee Details And Make Payments', and 2) 'View Your Maintenance Fee Statement Online'

The 2nd (e-statements) allows download of a HTML or PDF file of the MF bill and the Appoved Budget Details.


----------



## nodge (Nov 19, 2010)

*Westin Kierland Villas Annual 2 BR L/O:  $1216.08+SVN Fee*

Westin Kierland Villas Annual 2 Bedroom Lock-Off 2011 Maintenance Fees (Less ARDA and SVN Fee) Are:

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 1,173.50  
Tax - If Applicable    $ 42.58  
Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 0.00  
Other*    $ 0.00  
Interest    $ 0.00  
Late Fees    $ 0.00  
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 0.00  (Voluntary, so I substracted the $5)
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 1,216.08  
Less Payments***    $ 42.57  (Strange, I don't recall making any payments, but SVO's high tech computer system must know best).

Total Due    $ 1,173.51 (for me only.  Everyone else owes $1216.08, and it is due on January 7, 2011) 

This is a $21.22 (1.71%) DECREASE over last year's maintenance fee (less ARDA and SVN Fee).

Including the SVN Fee: 

If one includes the $10 increase in the base SVN fee (From $109 last year to $119 this year), and an owner only owned this one 2 Bedroom L/O at WKV, the total fees, including the $119 SVN fee less the voluntary ARDA fee, are $1335.08 (which is $11.22 (0.83%) less than last year).

-nodge

These fees were just posted on mystarcentral today.


----------



## DanCali (Nov 19, 2010)

nodge said:


> Westin Kierland Villas Annual 2 Bedroom Lock-Off 2011 Maintenance Fees (Less ARDA and SVN Fee) Are:
> 
> Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 1,173.50
> Tax - If Applicable    $ 42.58
> ...



Interesting about that tax(?) "deduction" because I don't see the "deduction" on my statement. I have the following:


Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 1,173.50  
Tax - If Applicable    $ 42.58  
Membership Fee - If Applicable    $119 
Other*    $ 0.00  
Interest    $ 0.00  
Late Fees    $ 0.00  
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 0.00  (Voluntary, so I substracted the $5)
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 1335.08  


But to correct what you said, weren't last year's fees (including SVN and without ARDA) $1346.40? (I actually prepaid this amount to borrow options). That's what it looks like too from this post. So the total went down by about $11, or less than 1%...


----------



## nodge (Nov 19, 2010)

*Westin Kierland Villas EOY Large 1 BR 2011 Maintenance Fee: $391.73+SVN Fee*

Westin Kierland Villas EOY Large 1 Bedroom 2011 Maintenance Fees (Less ARDA and SVN Fee) Are:

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 380.19  
Tax - If Applicable    $ 11.54  
Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 0.00  
Other*    $ 0.00  
Interest    $ 0.00  
Late Fees    $ 0.00  
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 0.00  (Voluntary, so I substracted the $5
 Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 391.73  
Less Payments***    $ 11.54  (Strange, I don't recall making any payments, but SVO's high tech computer system must know best).


Total Due    $ 380.19  (For me only because I'm so special.  Everyone else owes $391.73, and it is due on January 7, 2011)

-nodge

These fees were just posted on mystarcentral today.


----------



## nodge (Nov 19, 2010)

DanCali said:


> But to correct what you said, weren't last year's fees (including SVN and without ARDA) $1346.40? (I actually prepaid this amount to borrow options). That's what it looks like too from this post. So the total went down by about $11, or less than 1%...



Oops.  My calcs were comparing the differences between the 2009 and 2011 maint fees and I had assumed that everyone was getting free money from SVO's computer system.  I've fixed it above.  -nodge


----------



## jarta (Nov 19, 2010)

2-br - WKV annual

2010 Total - $1,237.30 (w/o ARDA; w/o SVN)

2011 Total  - $1,173.51 (w/o ARDA; w/o SVN)

Actually, the resort MF increased by $6.  But, the total went down because the taxes went down from $58.30 in 2010 to $42.58 in 2011.   ...   eom


----------



## nodge (Nov 19, 2010)

jarta said:


> 2-br - WKV annual
> 
> 2011 Total  - $1,173.51 (w/o ARDA; w/o SVN)



Here's another benefactor of the free $42.57 from SVO's computer system.  Any other WKV owners willing to fess-up to getting it, or at least let us know that you didn't get it, so we can figure out if it is an error on SVO's part, a refund of the taxes, or something else?

-nodge


----------



## DanCali (Nov 19, 2010)

jarta said:


> 2-br - WKV annual
> 
> 2010 Total - $1,237.30 (w/o ARDA; w/o SVN)
> 
> ...



I am not sure I understand... Based on what I wrote above it looks like you are quoting the "pure" MF number (no SVN, no ARDA, and no tax). This looks to have gone down by $60.

Are you sure this is "apples to apples"?


----------



## jarta (Nov 19, 2010)

Dan,   ...   I think nodge is correct in his guess.  IMO, the offset is most likely a refund of taxes paid in prior years but found to be excessive and refunded. 

In any event, it's an amount I don't have to pay.  And, something the IRS will probably never find.  ...   eom


----------



## jkrischt (Nov 19, 2010)

*SVR - Lakes 2 BR*

Maintenance Fee(s) 		                  $ 740.30
Tax - If Applicable 		                  $ 97.91
Membership Fee - If Applicable 		  $ 0.00
Other* 		                                  $ 0.00
Interest 		                                  $ 0.00
Late Fees 		                                  $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** 		          $ 5.00
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges 		                  $ 843.21 

Last Year Charges                                  $ 923.37

$80.16 Decrease or 8.6%

I'll take it...


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 19, 2010)

2 Bdm.?  2 Bdm. L/O?


----------



## jkrischt (Nov 19, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> 2 Bdm.?  2 Bdm. L/O?



Sorry...just updated it.  Standard 2 BR, not a L/O.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 19, 2010)

*WKV 1Bd Premium EY*

*WKV 1Bd Premium (Large) EY*
2011 Maintenance Fee = $720.37
2011 Tax = $23.09
2011 Sub-Total = $743.46

[Payment Refund = $13.27*]
*Payments include both owner and developer payments made
I assume that this has to do with taxes since the new tax is close to this reduction considering  last years' tax.

2010 MF was $723.74 (so a decrease in MFs of $3.37 => 0.47%)
2010 Tax was $34.02

Added - what is strange is the payment refund is different for the 2 weeks (equilvalent) we own.  The 2nd week is giving me a payment refund of the entire 2010 tax.


----------



## baz48 (Nov 21, 2010)

*WKV  2 BR  Annual*

MF - $1173.50
Taxes - $42.58
Less Payments  - $17.59

Net Due - $1,203.49 ( including the ARDA)

Wonder why my Payments deduction is less than others?


----------



## bankr63 (Nov 22, 2010)

*SVR Courts*

Bill just in - too late for round one of the Pay Early, Win Big 

SVR Courts 2 BR Townhouse:
2011 Operating Assessment  $745.78
2011 Replacement Reserve   $107.63
2011 Est. RE Taxes             $ 46.09
Total                                $899.50

2010 Fees:                        $951.41
Change:                            -5.5%

As we have a shared budget, I can post the fees for Courts Villa, but not the taxes:

SVR Courts 2BR Villa:
2011 Operating Assessment  $514.30
2011 Replacement Reserve   $ 71.76

I am mystified why the addition of a small loft with a sofa and coffee table runs 31% more in maintenance fees (town vs villa).  I suspect that the effect of compounding increases on what was originally a small fee differential is really starting to have some impact.  But we love our unit, so I guess we'll just suck it up.


----------



## WINSLOW (Nov 23, 2010)

Vistana Resort - Fountains II

Dedicated 2 Bdm.

2011
Operating Assessment - $552.08     (difference of $153.41 less from 2010)
Replacement Reserve - $146.82       (difference $40.00 more from 2010)
Estimated Real Estate Tax - $90.26  (difference of $39.95 less from 2010)
SVN Fee -119.00 *
ARDA Contribution - $0.00 **

*TOTAL - $789.16 (without SVN fee)*
$153.36 less than 2010's M/F

2010
Operating Assessment - $705.49  
Replacement Reserve - $106.82 
Estimated Real Estate Tax - $130.21


What they saved on the taxes they put into the replacement reserve - Don't want to make those M/F too low now- we might get used to it.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 23, 2010)

*WKORV 2Bd LO Dlx*

1st!  - the MF many have been waiting for...

*WKORV 2Bd LO Dlx (Large)*
Maintenance Fee = $ 2,825.97
(this is $250.72 less than 2010 [$3,076.69] - an 8.15% decrease!)

Note: I am not including the SVN fee because they are different depending on #VOIs owned.  The SVN fee for HI is higher than non-HI locations because SVN fee in HI is taxed.  The SVN fee for HI this year is $123.96 - it was $113.53 in 2010.


----------



## gregb (Nov 23, 2010)

OK David,

Did you get it in the mail or by checking MyStarCentral?  When I looked for my WKORVN MF, it is still not posted on MyStarCentral.

Greg



DavidnRobin said:


> 1st!  - the MF many have been waiting for...
> 
> *WKORV 2Bd LO Dlx (Large)*
> Maintenance Fee = $ 2,825.97
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 23, 2010)

WKORVN is a different resort, so it would not necessarily be posted at the same time.


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 23, 2010)

gregb said:


> Did you get it in the mail or by checking MyStarCentral?  When I looked for my WKORVN MF, it is still not posted on MyStarCentral.



On MSC, North isn't posted yet, but South is "kind of posted" -- the amount has changed, but the due date hasn't been entered yet.  Same thing happened last year.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 23, 2010)

*WKORV (S) 2 Bdm. OV*

Due Date 		   01/05/2011

Maintenance Fee(s) 		  $ 2,050.86
Tax - If Applicable 		  $ 0.00
Membership Fee - If Applicable 		  $ 123.96
Other* 		  $ 0.00
Interest 		  $ 0.00
Late Fees 		  $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** 		  $ 5.00 
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges 		  $ 2,179.82
Less Payments*** 		  $ 0.00
Total Due 		  $ 2,179.82​
*Without ARDA = $2,174.82 *

This is a decrease of $166.54   

(Without ARDA & SVN fee = $2,050.86)


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 24, 2010)

*Wkorvn 2br Eoy*



DeniseM said:


> WKORVN is a different resort, so it would not necessarily be posted at the same time.



On MSC, our WKORVN 2BR EOY is now showing a MF of $1,177.22 and a due date of 01/05/2011

This is approx. 6.5% less than last year.


----------



## gregb (Nov 25, 2010)

*WKORVN 2 Bed, OF, 2011 MF*

WKORVN, 2 Bedroom, Ocean Front, Maintenance Fee for 2011

From My Star Central.

$2314.43 Maintenance Fee
$ 123.96 Club Membership
$    5.00  ARDA fee
----------------
$2443.39 Total

Compared to 2010 MF of $2479.60, that is a 6.7% DECREASE.

Yeah!

Greg


----------



## Free2Roam (Nov 26, 2010)

*SVR Springs 2bdrm Std - Annual*

2011 Operating Assessment - $585.89
2011 Replacement Reserve - $113.48
2011 Estimated Real Estate Tax - $54.79
*Total (without SVN & ARDA) - $754.16*

A decrease of $40.84.

_(My mom's account)_


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 28, 2010)

*WSJ-VG (Hillside) 2Bd TH - 2011 MF/RR*

*WSJ-VG (Hillside) 2Bd TH - 2011 MF/RR*
2011 MF = $1892.76
2011 RR =  $782.68 (last part of 3-year additional RR... maybe...)
*Total = $2675.44*

2010 Total = $2866.05
(a decrease of $190.61 --> 6.65%)

I received this by mail - not on MSC yet.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 5, 2010)

*Sheraton Vistana - The Lakes 2 BR Lockoff (2011)*

Maintenance fee: $875.80
Tax: $$99.24
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib (optional political contribution): $5

Total: $980.04 or $975.04 without the optional political contribution fee.


----------



## oneohana (Dec 5, 2010)

*WMH 2Bed L/O Annual*

2011 Vacation Ownership Assessment - $1079.23
2011 Condo Common Assessment - $163.14
2011 Master Association Assessment - $219.46

Total (Without SVN, ARDA, or Taxes)= $1479.83


----------



## vss (Dec 6, 2010)

oneohana said:


> 2011 Vacation Ownership Assessment - $1079.23
> 2011 Condo Common Assessment - $163.14
> 2011 Master Association Assessment - $219.46
> 
> Total (Without SVN, ARDA, or Taxes)= $1479.83



Thanks, oneohana.  I just checked MyStarCentral and found that the Total is $1,461.83.  A minor decrease from $1,485 last year.  Not sure what happened to the money from the sale of the 223 units to SVN...

Folks, Have a very happy holiday season!


----------



## TDS (Dec 7, 2010)

*WDW 2Br L/O EOY*

Operating assessment:  $563.51
Replacement Reserve:  $109.18
Estimated Real Estate Tax:  $48.20
Total:  $720.89

2010 MF:  $829.15 (13% decrease in 2011 from 2010)


----------



## oneohana (Dec 8, 2010)

TDS said:


> Operating assessment:  $563.51
> Replacement Reserve:  $109.18
> Estimated Real Estate Tax:  $48.20
> Total:  $720.89
> ...



Why is your real estate tax included? California bills theirs seperately.


----------



## YYJMSP (Dec 8, 2010)

*Wlr 2br Eoy*

$622.02 -- last year was $603.72, so an INCREASE of 3%


----------



## calche (Dec 11, 2010)

*Westin Lagunamar*

*2011 Lagunamar Fees -- Every Year*

2011 Operating Assessment -- $1073.39
2011 Replacement Reserve  -- $ 170.66

                            Total   -- $1244.05


*2011 Lagunamar Fees -- Every Other Year*

2011 Operating Assessment -- $ 536.69
2011 Replacement Reserve  -- $   85.33

                            Total   -- $ 622.02


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi Denise,
I noticed you are editing your original post to keep the full list at top so we don't have to page through the thread.   Thanks.  Can you get rid of the EOY info and simply note that EOY MF are 1/2 EY+$20 unless a resort has a different formula?  It would keep down on the clutter.  Also non-lockouts or dedicated units would not have to be noted if all lockouts were designated L/O.  Final note SBP Palmetto 2011 is $634 not $1674




DeniseM said:


> (Without SVN fee or ARDA)
> 
> *Lakeside Terrace*
> 2 Bdm. - $897.66
> ...


----------



## gregb (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi Denise,

The summery is missing the WKORN fees.  They were posted in #59.  Can you add them?  The bill was exactly the same as the StarCentral amount.   Thanks.
Greg



gregb said:


> WKORVN, 2 Bedroom, Ocean Front, Maintenance Fee for 2011
> 
> From My Star Central.
> 
> ...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 15, 2010)

gregb said:


> Hi Denise,
> 
> The summery is missing the WKORN fees.  They were posted in #59.  Can you add them?  The bill was exactly the same as the StarCentral amount.   Thanks.
> Greg



The MF for the 2Bd LO at WKORVN is higher than the 2Bd LO (Prem) at WKORV (south) by ~$263? 
I thought they were lower, but obviously mistaken.

2Bd LO WKORVN ~1230sqft
2Bd LO WKORV(s) - Prem ~1400sqft


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 15, 2010)

oops - I had the 2010 MFs for WSJ-VG... {removed}


----------



## DanCali (Dec 15, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> (Without SVN fee or ARDA)
> 
> 
> *Sheraton Vistana Villages*
> ...



Key West 2BR looks a bit high relative to Bella, unless it's the 2BR LO. Can someone who owns there confirm?


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 16, 2010)

Good catch Dan. I have an EOY Key West regular 2-BR and it's $472.90 without an ARDA or SVN fee.  If you subtract $20 and multiply by 2, it's $905.80.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi Jerseygirl (how's things...?) - 

Curious... what are the MFs for the WSJ-BV villas?


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi David!  Things are crazy ... In the middle of a move to Florida!  Nothing like moving in 2 feet of snow!  

EOY Standard WSJ-BV 2-BR:

**Current Year Charges

Maintenance Fee(s)		**$ 770.53

Tax - If Applicable		**$ 18.20

Membership Fee - If Applicable		**$ 0.00

Other*		**$ 0.00

Interest		**$ 0.00

Late Fees		**$ 0.00

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges		**$ 788.73


Here's the EOY Pool Villa if no one has posted it:


**Current Year Charges

Maintenance Fee(s)		**$ 1,605.29

Tax - If Applicable		**$ 0.00

Membership Fee - If Applicable		**$ 33.00

Other*		**$ 0.00

Interest		**$ 0.00

Late Fees		**$ 0.00

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges		**$ 1,638.29
Less Payments***		**$ 0.00


That's a lot of money to swim in my own pool!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi JG - Happy Holidays to you, Katy and Patrick.  At least FLA will be warm again someday - sorry to hear about your situation with Arun, but Shane is a great find. {inside joke...}

So the MF for a 2Bd at BV is running around $1500 - while we pay about $2800 for a 2Bd TH in the VG phase - interesting... what are the taxes for?  Is this property tax?  If so, why so low?  Our Property Tax (not billed thru SVO) in the VG phase is much much higher).

What I found schocking is that the 2Bd premium villas (in the VG phase) - that have a flat floor plan have the same MFs as the 3Bd pool villas - but the sqft comparison is 1000sqft vs. 2850sqft  (!!!)  Our 2Bd TH is larger (1200sqft) with lower MFs, but not by much.

So - it could be worse... and you get all that room and privacy.


----------



## jarta (Dec 19, 2010)

DeniseM,   ...   Can you add Lagunamar for 2011 at the top?

EOY 2-br - $ 622.03 (2010 - $ 603.72)

EY 2-br - $ 1,244.05 (2010 - $ 1,207.44)

No ARDA or SVN included in any of these figures.

3.0% increase for 2011.  Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 19, 2010)

Folks - the comprehensive list at the top of the thread should be caught up now.  

RE leaving out the EOY prices - some people don't want to do the math (me!) so I'm leaving them in for convenience sake.

Please let me know if you see any errors and be very specific about the correction - please either reference the post No. with the correct info. or include a link to it.

THANKS!


----------



## mlnuwer (Dec 19, 2010)

*Sheraton Fees for Yr. 2011*

Sheraton Vistana Falls 

Vistana Resort

Dedicated 2 Bdm.

Operating Assessment - $574.59
Replacement Reserve - $86.55
Estimated Real Estate Tax - $68.16
SVN Fee - $0.00 *
ARDA Contribution - $0.00 **

TOTAL - $729.30

Also own Olympic Village in Lake Tahoe and Lawrence Welk Villas in Escondido, Ca.


----------



## mlnuwer (Dec 19, 2010)

Sorry to be such a dunce but what is EOY???


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 19, 2010)

EOY = Every other year ownership.  (You only get to use your TS every other year.)


----------



## BLASTRAMON (Dec 20, 2010)

*SVO HOA fees @ Lagunamar*

Operating assessment   1,073
Replacement reserve      171
SVN membership          119


----------



## MauiLea (Dec 21, 2010)

*Sheraton Vistana Resort - Fountains 2BR, $778.66*

For Billing Year 2011:
Dedicated 2 BR Villa, Max. Occupany = 8
Prime Season, Annual Float

Operating Assessment $ 556.91
Replacement Reserve $  132.99
Est. Real Estate Tax   $   77.53
SVN Fee -does not apply

(Sub total - $767.43)

ARDA Contribution      $     5.00

TOTAL                      $ 778.66


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 25, 2010)

*SBP Phase One*

Here are the 2011 fees for SBP Phase One:

Deluxe One-BR $428.26
One-BR $547.98
Premium One-BR $779.61
Two-BR $965.28
Two-BR Lockoff $1207.87

This is before ARDA or SVN Fee.


----------



## klatkiew (Dec 26, 2010)

*Westin St John - hillside - 3 bdrm pool villa*

*Westin St John - hillside - 3 bdrm pool villa*

2011 Operating Assessment   $2271.35
2011 Replacement Reserve    $939.23  (year 3 - final year?)

Total = $3,210.58


----------



## csudell (Dec 27, 2010)

*HRA*

got Harborside budget in the mail today saying MFs would be voted on 1/5/11 along with date for assessments to be due.

Here are *projections* for Phase 1

1 BR deluxe 1446.56
1 BR premium 1553.18 (down from last year's 1631.05)
2 BR L/O 2819.40


----------



## komosatp (Jan 12, 2011)

*HRA*

2011 dues are available on MyStarCentral.com.

My smaller 1 BR in Phase II is $1,348.07.  Up from $1,342.27.


----------



## jarta (Jan 12, 2011)

*Harborside 2011 MF* are posted on mystarcentral.  Due 2/9.

*3-br lockoff* (No Arda or SVN fees, but mandatory SVN resort fee of $119.00)

Maintenance - $ 2,247.50
Other           -       368.44

2011 Total    - $ 2,615.94

2011 Total (incl. SVN) - $ 2,734.94

2010 Total for same 2 categories - $ 2,626.64.

2010 Total (incl. SVN) - $ 2,735.64

No real increase or decrease for 2011 over 2010.  2011 SVN fee up $10 from $109.   ...   eom


----------



## csudell (Jan 12, 2011)

*HRA 1 BR premium phase 1*

Maintenance Fee Details

Maintenance Fee(s) 		  $ 1,326.80
Membership Fee 		  $ 119.00
Other* 		  $ 107.40
Current Year Charges 		  $ 1,553.20

Down from 1631.05 from last year


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 15, 2011)

Westin St John - Bay Vista Section - 3 bedrrom

2011 Operating Assessment  -  $1569.18
2011 Replacement Reserve  -  $288.32
2011 Estimated Real Estate Tax  -  $47.54

Total  -  $1905.04


----------



## ekinggill (Jan 17, 2011)

*WSJ Maintenance Fee, Reserve Fees, & Total*

Terrace Suite      1135     470     $1605
Townhouse Suite 1514     626     $2104
2 BR Townhouse  1893     783     $2675
2BR Premium       2271     939     $3210
3 BR Pool Villa     2271     939     $3210
3BR Premium       2271     939     $3210

Based upon 92 units and annual total of $11,352,665  (an average of a whopping $10,283 a month per unit)  This data was attached to my bill.  Virgin Grand Villas  (the older side).


----------



## jw0 (Jan 18, 2011)

*HRA phase 2*

1 BR: $1348.07
1 BR premium: $1441.71
2 BR: $1619.81
2 BR LO: $2556.28.
3 BR LO: $2734.94.

These amounts include the SVN fee of $119.


----------



## DarrylM (Jan 28, 2011)

*Sheraton Vistana Falls*

Sheraton Vistana FALLS 2 Bedroom 
2011 Operating Assessment          $574.59
2011 Replacement Reserve           $  86.55
2011 Estimated Real Estate Tax     $   70.13
2011 SVN Membership Fee            $  119.00
2011 ARDA-ROC-PAC Contrib.        $    5.00

TOTAL                                       $855.27


----------



## jlogas (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sheraton Vistana Villages - Amelia 2 BR L/O*

Sheraton Vistana Villages - Amelia
2BR L/O


Here was my 2011 invoice.

Current Year Charges 

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 1,080.34  

Tax - If Applicable    $ 125.23  

Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 33.00  

Other*    $ 0.00  

Interest    $ 0.00  

Late Fees    $ 0.00  

ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 5.00  

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 1,238.57


----------



## jlogas (Jan 29, 2011)

*Kierland 2 BR L/O*

Kierland 2 BR L/O

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 1,173.50  

Tax - If Applicable    $ 42.58  
Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 0.00  
Other*    $ 0.00  
Interest    $ 0.00  
Late Fees    $ 0.00  
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 5.00  

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 1,216.08


----------



## YYJMSP (Apr 7, 2011)

*SVR Spas 2BR*

Didn't see numbers for this in the 2011 summary post.  Our 2 SVR Spas weeks have slightly different tax amounts:

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 643.13  
Tax - If Applicable    $ 59.67

Total is $702.80


Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 643.13  
Tax - If Applicable    $ 59.34

Total is $702.47


----------



## EdB (Apr 7, 2011)

*Fees for Villas of Cave Creek*

VCC is now a full member of SVO, so it's appropriate to include their fees here, don't you think?

All units are 2BR, no lockoffs. Here's the detail from my most recent bill:

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 921.90  
Tax - If Applicable    $ 0.00  
Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 119.00  
Current Year Charges    $ 1,040.90


----------

